# SYRUP inside cellphone :(



## principessa (Feb 18, 2003)

dear everyone,
i've read up on what to do if water has gotten in a cellphone, but i don't know if there's hope for mine ...it's got SYRUP in it. yep, i know, i'm a special kind of stupid...  ...the syrup leaked ...and i didn't realize it was more than just superficial (so unfortunately, i didn't get the battery out instantly) ...syrup got into the battery compartment and other openings ...the phone appears to still be functioning, BUT the volume when i receive a call (and possibly when i speak on a call) is muffled so syrup must have gotten in the speakers/microphone ...and i'm afraid it's only going to deteriorate... 
i had read that soaking the phone (with battery removed) in rubbing alcohol might dissolve sticky spills but i'm not sure how safe alcohol really is and i'm scared to do more damage.
if my phone is now toast, i'll just have to accept that, but... do any of u think i should attempt anything, and if so what do u think i should attempt?

thank u to those in this community who help others... this feels like one of the last places on the internet where u can ask for help and, people genuinely try to help, not make snarky comments at u... thank u so much...

princi*


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

Hmm... sticky situation!!
Certainly a problem with lots of viscosity , may have to call in the waffle squad to help on this one.

OK the phone is now a paper weight so it depends on what lengths you want to go to to bring it back to life.
You can use alcohol DENATURED type.
Remove all removable parts,sim,sd card,battery etc etc. If you can unscrew things safely and know how to replace them back in.. then do that too. Clean these parts separately.
Soak in denatured alcohol for 3-4 hours in a cold area.(warm area evaporates the alcohol quicker).
Remove and dry with a lint free cloth and keep it in a warm dry area now for another hour.
Refit everything.
You may find that you'll have small stains left by the process on the inside of the screen,hopefully not.
Let us know what happens.
And keep away from rogue syrup bottles


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, you most certainly want to get it out of the phone!

My approach would be to first remove the battery and do NOT put it back in until it's cleaned up and totally dry!

I'd remove anything that's possible to disassemble and then wash it. Yep, plain water.

I've rescued laptops by washing from some pretty awful spills, it doesn't work all the time, but over half the time I was able to recover 100%.

The drying will take a lot longer than an hour, my approach is to put the device in a LOW temperature oven (150F MAX!) temperature for a few hours or even overnight. This is after using canned air to try to get as much water from the cracks as possible.


----------



## principessa (Feb 18, 2003)

i haven't yet tried washing the phone with water or soaking it in alcohol because, i 100% trust your advice but i'm a fraidy cat that it isn't that i've got "nothing left to lose" and that if i do the washing/soaking thing i might kill it ...i am fortunate that (after having removed and let dry the battery for a few days) except for the audio being weird, the phone works enough that i was able to back up my contacts list and at least that gives me some peace of mind about that important info that if i do kill the phone at least that info is salvaged (then i'll just have the expense of replacing the phone), and i'll post back here if i do. *THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR TAKING THE TIME TO GIVE ME ADVICE, I 100% TRUST YOUR ADVICE AND WILL TRY IT IF I CAN MUSTER UP THE COURAGE  ...X O, *princi*


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

Dang...so close John we nearly had a guinea pig to try out our weird solutions(pardon pun).

I was just about to suggest you freeze it too

LOL just teasing PP. Its your problem and also your solution to it, to take it or leave it, we still get paid....don't we??!!
Anyhoo at least you have what you need and maybe later get what you want.

Pass the syrup please...NOOOOOOO!


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

On reflection I think Johns idea of using water is the better one. I doubt if the alcohol would be a through as the water. Using warm water so as to dissolve the sugar crystals.
The trick is as John knows is to get the water out afterward QUICKLY. 
Thats why he suggested canned air and I would also suggest a powerful hair dryer too shaking gently to move the water particulates around.
Doing this should( I hate the word should) hopefully get 90-95% of the water out.
Whats left is evaporated in that warm room.
Leave to dry for at least two years LOL two days and then re-assemble everything.

 Of course this being Johns idea he ultimately responsible if anything goes wrong

Just kidding.
But I do wonder if anyone here has been sued for giving wrong advise SCAREEEEE!

Anyhoo if your happy with you choice PP then please mark this SOLVED and come back anytime, and bring a friend and some food and some of those cheese nibbles and maybe some tea.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Alcohol won't dissolve sugar, try it. 

The key to any cleanup like this is to do it before the corrosion has a time to start. 

Remember, in PCB manufacturing, most use a water wash to clean the boards, it's doubtful that would be the practice if it would damage them. They also make sure they're thoroughly dry after the wash.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

That's why I thought yours was the better idea 
"I doubt if the alcohol would be a through as the water."

I thought pcbs were washed using a water/fluz solution.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

They have some sort of additive, but the idea is to wash the flux off the boards. In most modern PCB assembly, acid flux is now used due to it's superior cleaning qualities, makes for a better board. However, given that it's acid, it has to be washed off promptly and totally.


----------

